# VIA Chaleur same-day turn?



## Donctor (Jun 23, 2010)

Does VIA's Chaleur (16/17) do a same-day turn in Gaspé?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Jun 23, 2010)

Amtking said:


> Does VIA's Chaleur (16/17) do a same-day turn in Gaspé?


Yes it does……..Arrives into Gaspe at 12:25 and departs at 3pm. The town is just across a bridge from the station. It’s a summer resort town and an easy walk to restaurants, shops etc.

http://www.phototravelpages.com/canada/quebec/gaspesie.html

During the 2 1\2 hours the trains is backed out to a wye to be turned on the harbour spur. Strike up a conversation with the crew……railfans are common on this run and you might be invited to go along for the ride! I have.

Occasionally, if the Chaleur is running very late and there’s not enough time to reach Gaspe and still be back in Matapedia that evening to be combined with the Ocean……it will be short turned at New Carlisle….the only other location where a wye track is available.

The Chaleur is a great trip. Constant views of the sea from the Dome….. either high on a cliff or down along a beach.

Here’s a link to the VIA site and a Chaleur Route Guide.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/ontario-an.../montreal-gaspe


----------



## Donctor (Jun 23, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> Amtking said:
> 
> 
> > Does VIA's Chaleur (16/17) do a same-day turn in Gaspé?
> ...


Thanks!

What is the "typical" July-August consist? From what I can tell, the Chaleur uses Budd equipment, as does the Ocean on "Chaleur" days. Does the Chaleur have a Park car? (I'd guess not.) What type of sleeper?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Jun 23, 2010)

Amtking said:


> What is the "typical" July-August consist? From what I can tell, the Chaleur uses Budd equipment, as does the Ocean on "Chaleur" days. Does the Chaleur have a Park car? (I'd guess not.) What type of sleeper?


The Chaleur uses the Budd stainless-steel cars but will be combined with the Ocean which uses Renaissance equipment except for the “Park Car” on the tail end. The Chaleur doesn’t have a Park but will have a mid-train Skyline Dome which has a dining and lounge area.

Typical summer consist for the Chaleur will be an F40, Baggage, a couple of Coaches, Skyline Dome and two or three “Chateau” sleepers. If there is a tour group aboard, there may be additional sleepers and even a full diner.

The Chaleur cars will be arranged ahead of the Ocean’s Renaissance equipment which could add another 20 cars to the combined train.

Nice video here of the combined train at speed (minus the Park Car)



(Search VIA Chaleur on YouTube for several videos of the view from the dome along the Gaspe coast)

In Central Station the two trains usually board on separate tracks and will be combined just prior to departure. And if each train is extremely long……they have been known to run as separate sections a few minutes apart.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 23, 2010)

Of course with the looming strike, it may not be turning at all come next week.


----------



## Donctor (Jul 1, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> The Chaleur uses the Budd stainless-steel cars but will be combined with the Ocean which uses Renaissance equipment except for the “Park Car” on the tail end. The Chaleur doesn’t have a Park but will have a mid-train Skyline Dome which has a dining and lounge area.


I thought the Ocean used stainless equipment on Chaleur days. I guess I was wrong.



NS VIA FAN said:


> Typical summer consist for the Chaleur will be an F40, Baggage, a couple of Coaches, Skyline Dome and two or three “Chateau” sleepers. If there is a tour group aboard, there may be additional sleepers and even a full diner.


The Chaleur doesn't have a full diner? From the diagrams I've seen, the Skyline has some table seating, though I can't tell if the meals are the same as what's served on the Ocean? Are they? Or are they convection oven stuff?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Jul 1, 2010)

Amtking said:


> The Chaleur doesn't have a full diner? From the diagrams I've seen, the Skyline has some table seating, though I can't tell if the meals are the same as what's served on the Ocean? Are they? Or are they convection oven stuff?


Here's the link to the Chaleurs (Skyline) menu.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/useful-info/onboard-train/meals/menus/montreal-gaspe-summer#di


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> Amtking said:
> 
> 
> > The Chaleur doesn't have a full diner? From the diagrams I've seen, the Skyline has some table seating, though I can't tell if the meals are the same as what's served on the Ocean? Are they? Or are they convection oven stuff?
> ...


Pretty nice looking menu, bet it's fresh too, not a nuked frozen TV dinner! And in canadian dollars too! Amtrak could learn a bit here for sure! Service with a smile on a heritage train with great scenery! VIA is first rate except for their very high fares! (and they still lose more per capita than Amtrak!Go figure? :blink:


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 2, 2010)

Guest said:


> Pretty nice looking menu, bet it's fresh too, not a nuked frozen TV dinner! And in canadian dollars too! Amtrak could learn a bit here for sure! Service with a smile on a heritage train with great scenery! VIA is first rate except for their very high fares! (and they still lose more per capita than Amtrak!Go figure? :blink:


So, is that what Amtrak can learn from VIA (that really good service on old equipment is expensive, requires higher fares, and still loses even more money)?


----------

